# Have You Ever Bought A Recording More Than Once By Mistake?



## brotagonist (Jul 11, 2013)

Have you ever forgotten that you had a recording and then ordered/purchased it, only to realize later that you already had it?

I did, once. It was a rock album, but one I am quite fond of, so this really should never have happened :lol:


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Yes, I did. Sawallisch leading the Philadelphia Orchestra in Hindemith Mathis der Maler. I don't even like Hindemith. Now I'm stuck with two of them!!

^^^^There's the proof, way up yonder!!! So embarrassing!


----------



## MoonlightSonata (Mar 29, 2014)

No, but knowing my memory I'm quite surprised about this.


----------



## DiesIraeCX (Jul 21, 2014)

No, but I have uncharacteristically misplaced my The Smiths album, "The Smiths", twice! This has led to 3 separate purchases of the same album with the frustrating knowledge that they have to be _somewhere _in the house! It irritates me when I think about it.


----------



## Guest (Oct 9, 2014)

All the time. Half my son's collection is duplicates from mine.

OK, a quarter.

All right, an eighth, plus the toaster oven and an overstuffed chair.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Nope - I always check to see I don't already own any purchases I'm considering (different livery for the same recording can lead to the occasional mental block).


----------



## jtbell (Oct 4, 2012)

It used to happen to me about once a year, when I still bought a lot of CDs in bricks-n-mortar stores. I have several of them in a drawer, still in their original shrink-wrap.

Nowadays I buy most of my CDs and all of my downloads (of course) online. If it's not a new release, I always check my database first.


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

Yes, but I don't remember the disc.


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Oct 9, 2014)

I don't believe so. I've had some odd bank statements (ultimately resolved) with digital purchases, and I'm sure I've had the ole buy-sell-buyagain deal with a CD here and there.


----------



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)

I've done this double purchasing, by mistake, several times. I have so many discs I sometimes forget what I have, and I'll see a "bargain" in a CD store such as FYE and purchase the thing only to discover I have it on a shelf at home ... or, often enough, in a box where it was awaiting cataloguing to a shelf. Alas ....

I currently have an entire shelf reserved for these "duplicates" which I tend to give away to interested souls. When I can find someone who shares my strange tastes in music.

Here's a sampling of what I currently have on the duplicates shelf:

NAXOS 8.559234 FRANK EZRA LEVY Symphony No. 3, Cello Concerto No. 2
NAXOS 8.554384 NORWEGIAN 20TH CENTURY STRING QUARTETS Valen, Egge, Kvandal, Janson
TELARC CD-80417 GORECKI Three Pieces in the Olden Style, Good Night, Lkeines Requiem
VERVE 314 589 679-2 WAYNE SHORTER Footprints Live
NAXOS 8.557605 BALAKAUSKAS Symphonies Nos. 4 and 5
PHILIPS DUO 289 462 167-2 BRUCH The Complete Violin Concertos, Scottish Fantasy
SAVOY JAZZ SVY17362 PAT MARTINO Giants of Jazz 
EMI 0946 3 94431 23 SARAH CHANG Vivaldi The Four Seasons
RUSSIAN DISC RD CD 11 046 SOLIN Concert Pieces ZHIGANOV Symphonic Songs KULIEV Violin Concerto
TELARC 2CD-80470 ALBENIZ Iberia
NAXOS 8.572020 HAVERGAL BRIAN Symphonies Nos. 17 and 32, In Memoriam, Festal Dance

No particular order. Those are the ones I plucked off the shelf as a sample. There are several others there, still. 

Yeah. I know I'm nuts.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

brotagonist said:


> Have you ever forgotten that you had a recording and then ordered/purchased it, only to realize later that you already had it?
> 
> I did, once. It was a rock album, but one I am quite fond of, so this really should never have happened :lol:


Sometimes I do it on purpose, I like different covers or re releases .



​


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

In almost 30 years of collecting CD's, this happened twice. One was a CD in the Naxos Haydn SQ series, which bought on holiday thinking I did not have it, while I had most of the others. I had it after all. The second was really stupid: it was one of my first internet CD orders (Sigur Ros), which I managed to order twice in a period of a week, having totally forgotten about the first time. The first one arrived soon after I ordered, so I was amazed at their efficiency. The second came a week later, and is still in plastic almost ten years later.


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

It's happened. I bought Karajan's analog Brahms twice, but fortunately I realized it in time and was able to return the second one. I bought Adams' Naive and Sentimental Music twice. 

I feel there must've been other times that I've forgotten, but that will do it for now.


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

Maybe 10 times, but only very cheap offers, and mostly LPs.

Examples I recall: 
- "Top of the World", BBC CD - recent orchestral works, competition entries
- Tveitt: Piano Concertos 1+5, Naxos CD
- Tori Amos, "Scarlet´s Walk" (mainly prompted by the superb live album "To Venus & Back"


----------



## ptr (Jan 22, 2013)

A few times, I have of course bought duplicates of stuff I have on "Ye Olde Vinyle" and multiple copies of LP's that I "love", but rarely of CD's, mostly because I have my music database on the phone and iPad that I "always" bring along ever since the first "Apple Newton" I got in 1994!

/ptr


----------



## Badinerie (May 3, 2008)

Nah! I take ages to buy anything. I dont have a lot of dosh to spend on a weekly basis, or space to store things, so I have to be choosy which kind of precludes duplicates.


----------



## Headphone Hermit (Jan 8, 2014)

Yes, often

I tried to put a copy of my CD catalogue onto my phone so that I could check it in the shop, but the file is so big and takes so long to open that I generally give up and fork out the pound or so that is being asked in a charity shop and then give it back to a charity shop or to a friend later if it is a duplicate


----------



## Esterhazy (Oct 4, 2014)

I have a few thousand CDs of classical music. I think I have mistakenly bought duplicates about a dozen times altogether. Not too often I guess!

But I do have some duplicates because of packaging - a special priced boxset that I bought knowing that it has one or two duplicates but I was more interested in the other items.


----------



## csacks (Dec 5, 2013)

Not the same disc, but the same record in a different compilation, mostly in chamber music. It is easy to get in mind big orchestras names, but not the name from those not that famous ensembles
I had some sort of mind catalog of all my CD, mostly from the covers. Now, that I use to download music from itunes store (it may take 2 or 3 weeks for a record to reach home down here in Chile), it shows if a disc has already been bought, so I am safe.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Ordering duplicate copies of CD's? Hell, I'm lucky I can lace my right foot sneaker with the right-footed sneaker lace.


----------



## Tristan (Jan 5, 2013)

Yes, mainly because the CD had updated with different cover-art. Didn't realize I already had it with a different cover.


----------



## Blake (Nov 6, 2013)

I purposely bought a recording more than once because I'd mistakenly lost it.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Vesuvius said:


> I purposely bought a recording more than once because I'd mistakenly lost it.


I wish that was my excuse. Looking for a good synonym for "stupidity". :lol:

I bought two of the same Hindemith CD's and I don't even like Hindemith!!!


----------



## Blake (Nov 6, 2013)

hpowders said:


> I wish that was my excuse. Looking for a good synonym for "stupidity". :lol:
> 
> I bought two of the same Hindemith CD's and I don't even like Hindemith!!!


Oh, Hahahoho. Feel free to send them my way. I love Hindemith.


----------



## Itullian (Aug 27, 2011)

hpowders said:


> I wish that was my excuse. Looking for a good synonym for "stupidity". :lol:
> 
> I bought two of the same Hindemith CD's and I don't even like Hindemith!!!


Must have had a great cover.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

I've done it a few times, and it makes me feel really stupid. 

But what makes me feel worse is when I find a recording at the used CD store and I think I already have it, but it turns out I don't, so when I run back to get it, someone else has glommed on to it. That's so rude. You'd think they would have noticed my fingerprints on it.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Itullian said:


> Must have had a great cover.


Nah! A matter of having so many CD's I couldn't even recognize one I already had. And it wasn't even one of my favorite composers.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio (Dec 25, 2006)

Far more often than I'd like to admit. Usually it happens when someone here gushes forth about some great recording and I think, "I gotta get that... Now!" And I end up ordering it before checking the shelves. Damn you Amazon "One Click" ordering! In my defense I should state I have far too many CDs... far more than I have shelf space for. Lucky for me I have several close friends who also love classical music and so I end up gifting these to them for Christmas or birthdays.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

I have to admit that just last week (!!!) I bought a duplicate Boulez/Mahler 9. I coulda sworn I didn't have it!!!!

After I received it, I was about to place it in order after the other eight symphonies conducted by Boulez when i was astonished to see the exact same recording of Mahler 9 already there!!!

Whatever this is telling YOU, please don't tell ME!!!


----------



## Guest (Oct 11, 2014)

Yes, at least a few times One that comes to mind is Jay Greenberg's Symphony No.5. It wasn't even that good the first time! What I do more often is to deliberately re-purchase a CD that I sold on Amazon after I realize I wish I hadn't sold it in the first place.


----------



## davidhaywood (Oct 11, 2014)

Beethoven's WoO!
but I just gave it to a friend who didnt have one. .....now 10 years later, I can't find MINE. so i'll probably buy it for a third time soon


----------



## Headphone Hermit (Jan 8, 2014)

StlukesguildOhio said:


> Far more often than I'd like to admit. Usually it happens when someone here gushes forth about some great recording and I think, "I gotta get that... Now!" And I end up ordering it before checking the shelves. Damn you Amazon "One Click" ordering! In my defense I should state I have far too many CDs... far more than I have shelf space for. Lucky for me I have several close friends who also love classical music and so I end up gifting these to them for Christmas or birthdays.


I await this Christmas with heightened expectation


----------

